# Can we still night fish?



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

We are under a curfew now from 10:00 pm-6:00am under the new orders by governor Dewine. 
with the brawl still going for a few weeks yet, can we still fish at night. 
the weather may hinder it a moot point but if a fish is caught at night is it a DQ?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

It's a Retail curfew. Ohio governor orders 3-week retail curfew to slow virus


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

night vision said:


> It's a Retail curfew. Ohio governor orders 3-week retail curfew to slow virus


Didn’t research it at all as I’m on the road. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Curfew is the WRONG word. Gotta just call it what it is but he dont want the dedicated maga hats on his doorsteps.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree, not really sure why they are calling it a curfew. Yes, i will continue to night fish. Half the time i am the only person within sight on some of the city reservoirs i fish. Those people who fish more popular places and it looks like people are "congregating" around each other have the potential to be approached by law enforcement??? That is how i read it anyway.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> Yes, i will continue to night fish. Half the time i am the only person within sight on some of the city reservoirs i fish. Those people who fish more popular places and it looks like people are "congregating" around each other have the potential to be approached by law enforcement??? That is how i read it anyway.


Same, if they gunna ticket me, they'll have to find me or leave it on the car lol.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

threeten said:


> We are under a curfew now from 10:00 pm-6:00am under the new orders by governor Dewine.
> with the brawl still going for a few weeks yet, can we still fish at night.
> the weather may hinder it a moot point but if a fish is caught at night is it a DQ?


time for Dewine to go. curfew 10 to 6 is when 90% are home. what an idiot


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Heard the same thing from a friend since we are planning some night fishing while I'm home.
There is no emergency at hand and I have constitutional rights. I WILL NOT COMPLY!


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Karl Wolf said:


> Heard the same thing from a friend since we are planning some night fishing while I'm home.
> There is no emergency at hand and I have constitutional rights. I WILL NOT COMPLY!


i'm with you .Staying inside is worst than being outdoors. our little Hilter


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

stampman60 said:


> i'm with you .Staying inside is worst than being outdoors. our little Hilter


We all have given enough for this "pandemic" already. Most of us compiled with all the rules. The facts are in and people are not dying in huge numbers. I refuse a curfew while I'm home


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Easy guys..... it is not about "complying" or some 3rd world crack down limiting our rights. If you are not going to be out at a packed bar or 300 guest wedding until midnight we will all be fine. It is about common sense and avoiding contact with large groups of people. Hopefully everyone can take a deep breath and see it for what it is. Again, curfew is the WRONG word.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> I agree, not really sure why they are calling it a curfew. Yes, i will continue to night fish. Half the time i am the only person within sight on some of the city reservoirs i fish. Those people who fish more popular places and it looks like people are "congregating" around each other have the potential to be approached by law enforcement??? That is how i read it anyway.


The good news is, there is no longer any crime for law enforcement to investigate, so this will free them up to count cars in driveways on Thanksgiving....


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Akron is saying no more than 6 guests in your home? Ohio is not California or Nazi Germany +


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

I can't get home from thanksgiving by the time the Brown Shirts come out


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

stampman60 said:


> I can't get home from thanksgiving by the time the Brown Shirts come out


 just heard the brown shirts are going to have check points all over the state


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

If your in the brawl and have a winning fish good luck passing the lie detector test if you broke the “law”


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I respect the jobs Leo's do but if one harasses me and violates my constitutional rights during my little bit of time home, I will be raising hell.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I know they were talking retail must close at 10pm and people are ordered to stay home. If caught out say driving home from your friend's house at 11pm from a party then you can be ticketed and you could get a $750 fine or up to 90 days in jail. Apparently this was in effect the last time they told us to stay home and nobody received a ticket as they are allowing common sense to dictate Leo actions. So if you are heading home by yourself with a bunch of fishing gear and hopefully a couple fish you more than likely wouldn't be ticketed since you probably weren't around a bunch of people.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just explain that you and your fishing buddies are participating in a BLM protest....that is my plan, if the brown shirts try to break-up Thanksgiving dinner.

Fish free, or die!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Karl Wolf said:


> I respect the jobs Leo's do but if one harasses me and violates my constitutional rights during my little bit of time home, I will be raising hell.


Raising hell has lots of different meanings. Keep in mind when this virus started they let people out of jail so you might still be fine 

BTW in before the delete


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have to be at work by 6 am?


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> I have to be at work by 6 am?


I think it was 10:00pm till 5:00am


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

This site really needs a DISLIKE BUTTON !


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lot of griping about nothing here if you actually paid attention to what he said and what is being done.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Lot of griping about nothing here if you actually paid attention to what he said and what is being done.


Doesn't matter what he said or what he did, everything that comes out of that man's mouth is stupid for the most part...


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I disagree, but to each their own.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

ok guys, explain to me why fox 8 news cleveland this evening reported that even tho everyone tests negative you should still refrain from thanksgiving dinner? sorry boys i dont dance to thier tune. ive got 30 family and friends comming over and i wont change that. last time i checked this is the united states not russia. as for night fishing, going out tomorro night


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Mods must be asleep or curfewed already...


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

I'll be driving around with my out of state plates, as always... lets see what they do about that... i own property in Ohio and pay taxes there so i will say FU.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll say it again my friends..... if you are truly fishing, you will be just fine. No walleye tonight but got a helluva bass!










If you choose to go hang out in a large group of people, the curfew is a moot point.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just my opinion, but after listening to what the governor and his team had to say, including the part where they talked about using common sense, I don’t think fishing at night is going to be a problem for anyone. I will really be surprised if it was, and would not let it stop me from going.

if you are going to attend a large gathering at Thanksgiving, I hope that everyone in your group comes away happy and healthy.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

It appears most people just dont understand common sense. That is what it boils down. So Laws have to be made, "Curfews" have to be developed. Personally, I can forgo Thanksgiving this year, or next. If family wants to visit, they have 365 days of the year. They dont have to visit on one day. Be sensible. Be safe. Its not about your freedom. Its about my mother who's 92. Its about your neighbor who has asthma. Dont be idiots and prove Darwin was right.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Dovans said:


> It appears most people just dont understand common sense. That is what it boils down. So Laws have to be made, "Curfews" have to be developed. Personally, I can forgo Thanksgiving this year, or next. If family wants to visit, they have 365 days of the year. They dont have to visit on one day. Be sensible. Be safe. Its not about your freedom. Its about my mother who's 92. Its about your neighbor who has asthma. Dont be idiots and prove Darwin was right.


Indeed as you said, we shouldn't be idiots. Keep your 92 year old grandmother safe and quarantined. My 93 year old grandmother just died (not covid) and hated being isolated and locked up from her family in the nursing home the last several months. 
Some folks like the basement and some like freedom but just because some dont like the basement for a "mediocre disease" and are tired of this,doesn't make us idiots.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

tnt1958 said:


> I think it was 10:00pm till 5:00am


It is, I misread it. Thanks.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

AtticaFish said:


> Easy guys..... it is not about "complying" or some 3rd world crack down limiting our rights. If you are not going to be out at a packed bar or 300 guest wedding until midnight we will all be fine. It is about common sense and avoiding contact with large groups of people. Hopefully everyone can take a deep breath and see it for what it is. Again, curfew is the WRONG word.


I don’t need big government mandating any of my decisions, government is way to involved in our lives now Comrades


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll tell you, I'll be pissed if some highway patrol officer pulls me over while I'm driving to my hunting spot on opening day of deer season!!! I gotta leave at 4am to get there at 5:30am to get the parking spot I want and get up the hill a half hour before shooting time. 

Same for duck hunting. If you're hunting a public lake, you better be there by 5am to get the spot you want to hunt!


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

my fishing is a necessity. that's how I feed my family instead of food stamps. 😇


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

night vision said:


> It's a Retail curfew. Ohio governor orders 3-week retail curfew to slow virus


 I believe it's more than that, he closed the retail so there's no place to have an option to go, basically you're only allowed out to work and shop for essentials ... if I was a bettin man, I'd put my $$ on no allowed to fish during those hours, unlikely the Brawl is considered essential for anyone but OGF guys  



stampman60 said:


> time for Dewine to go. curfew 10 to 6 is when 90% are home. what an idiot


Unfortunately, as is often the case, it's that 10% that's causing most of the grief for the other 90% ... not a big fan of the "curfew" and agree the terminology from the Gov is inaccurate, but the numbers don't lie, it's a sad testimonial that 7200 cases in a day is a big improvement, that's 5 times the rate of 6 weeks ago ... to many of the "masses" seem unable, or more accurately, unwilling to curtail their socializing ... wait until Joltin Joe takes over, then you're likely to see what a real lock-down is  2 masks apiece, you're gonna have to see your family remotely and he's gonna tax your breathing


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

99 % cure rate. the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few or one. anybody love one lost is terrible. much the way our soldiers are. deal with it


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

baitguy said:


> I believe it's more than that, he closed the retail so there's no place to have an option to go, basically you're only allowed out to work and shop for essentials ... if I was a bettin man, I'd put my $$ on no allowed to fish during those hours, unlikely the Brawl is considered essential for anyone but OGF guys
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, as is often the case, it's that 10% that's causing most of the grief for the other 90% ... not a big fan of the "curfew" and agree the terminology from the Gov is inaccurate, but the numbers don't lie, it's a sad testimonial that 7200 cases in a day is a big improvement, that's 5 times the rate of 6 weeks ago ... to many of the "masses" seem unable, or more accurately, unwilling to curtail their socializing ... wait until Joltin Joe takes over, then you're likely to see what a real lock-down is  2 masks apiece, you're gonna have to see your family remotely and he's gonna tax your breathing


That’s impossible he will never see a day in office. We are still Americans and let freedom ring even if your ears ring.


----------



## Dan21XRS (Nov 4, 2007)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> If your in the brawl and have a winning fish good luck passing the lie detector test if you broke the “law”



It ain't law unless it was passed by the legislature... Even most county sheriff's say they won't enforce the mandate... Dan


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

smh


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems like the elderly and feeble should seek shelter until they no longer wish to seek shelter and let the rest of us continue on with our lives.

I quote one of my favorite sayings. "You cant catch the bus if you're to afraid to stand on the corner".


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

yellow20xd said:


> It ain't law unless it was passed by the legislature... Even most county sheriff's say they won't enforce the mandate... Dan



So you can be charged with a second degree misdemeanor without it being law ?

News to me, thanks for clarifying


----------



## SQUIRE (May 1, 2012)

Hello ALL, I'm in the BRAWL. I just spoke to the Vermillion Police about if the were enforcing the Curfew hours. They referred me to the County Health Department. I called and was told that they were waiting for the OFFICAL GOVENOR'S WRITTEN ORDERS to be released on THURSDAY 11/19/2020 BEFORE they make any DECISION on ACTION in regards to RECREATIONAL ACTIVITY.( IN OUR CASE FISHING by BOAT or SHORE)


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This is nothing more than political optics. Even though there isnt much he can do, he felt he had to do (or was told to do) something. He wanted a shutdown again but knew a 2nd shutdown would not be well received and possibly defied. Instead he comes up with a "curfew" that will be largely unenforceable. Hell, most places are already closing around 10pm anyways. LEOs are not going to pull over every car out after 10pm. Its more of a tool to try to break up gatherings after that time. His whole press conference was basically verbal diarrhea. I am rarely out past 10pm, even when night fishing this time of year, but I will not worry about getting home if its past 10pm. 

"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." 
-Ben Franklin


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

With the biggest shopping season ahead do you really think they would shut everything down ?

Its more about the money than you or me


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

They said you would be allowed to go to and from work, grocery store, etc. 
Hunting or fishing is just a form of grocery shopping! I wouldn’t worry about the curfew whatsoever


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

my friend was out after 10 p.m. and got covid.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

matticito said:


> Curfew is the WRONG word. Gotta just call it what it is but he dont want the dedicated *maga* hats on his doorsteps.


WTH does that mean? No political posts.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just like all threads of this nature, this one has reached a predictable conclusion.
Do want you want out there. Don't come back here to complain if things go badly.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Once Cuyahoga County puts its own restrictions up things will change


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Finally home, heading up to the lake to cast tomorrow night with some friends. I'll post an update.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Finally home, heading up to the lake to cast tomorrow night with some friends. I'll post an update.


Thanks for the berries.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> Thanks for the berries.
> 
> Most welcome. A few cases fell off the truck for me. Trying to get my friends wife to cook a blueberry pie, I've never had one that was made fresh and not from preserves.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ask or even pay her to make a couple. Then you can bring one to the meet and great.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> Ask or even pay her to make a couple. Then you can bring one to the meet and great.


Which meet and greet? Is one happening for a shore fish? Ima only be home for a week and truck maintenance. Taking a month off set me back and I need to head back out so I can afford 2 weeks off for ice fishing trips when we get thick ice.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Which meet and greet? Is one happening for a shore fish? Ima only be home for a week and truck maintenance. Taking a month off set me back and I need to head back out so I can afford 2 weeks off for ice fishing trips when we get thick ice.


I'm talking about the one on the ice in the near future. Hope your back when it goes down.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm talking about the one on the ice in the near future. Hope your back when it goes down.


When I get the word of 4+" and cold follow up temps, ima book a load back. Looking forward to meeting some of you in person most definitely. The internet is a strange world and often gives us false impression of folks.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Think everyone is worrying too much. During the shutdown a few months ago there was a time where they said to not travel and the same type warnings was put in place and they advised that common sense would be used. As far as I am aware nobody got a ticket. I still went fishing in the evening/night and there were always others out at the same place. Had a couple county and even a trooper stop and all they asked was how is the fishing.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Relax guys, it's voluntary and won't be enforced.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I’ll pass on the Kool-Aid!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Curfew, shut down. But we will keep playing sports .


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dovans said:


> It appears most people just dont understand common sense. That is what it boils down. So Laws have to be made, "Curfews" have to be developed. Personally, I can forgo Thanksgiving this year, or next. If family wants to visit, they have 365 days of the year. They dont have to visit on one day. Be sensible. Be safe. Its not about your freedom. Its about my mother who's 92. Its about your neighbor who has asthma. Dont be idiots and prove Darwin was right.


Granny should stay home along with the sick and people with pre existing conditions if they don’t want to get sick then. Where is personal responsibility? You want to live in fear, go ahead. You do you, I’ll do me. My family, parents, grandparents, and siblings will be together for the holidays like always. We have a life to live. All of this for a virus that has a 99.9% survival rate.....SMH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

undertaker said:


> Curfew, shut down. But we will keep playing sports .


We shouldn't of stopped doing anything...that's the first problem.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

yrick82 said:


> Granny should stay home along with the sick and people with pre existing conditions if they don’t want to get sick then. Where is personal responsibility? You want to live in fear, go ahead. You do you, I’ll do me. My family, parents, grandparents, and siblings will be together for the holidays like always. We have a life to live. All of this for a virus that has a 99.9% survival rate.....SMH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're good man...you can't get corona from 10p to 5a...and you can't get it when you're sitting down at a restaurant...only when you get up to pee you become very vulnerable...SMH.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I blame it all on Eisenhower, if he hadn't passed the highway act then the germs wouldn't be able to get around as easy. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## SQUIRE (May 1, 2012)

How to find the stay at home orders. covid-19 ohio-ohio.gov


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

night vision said:


> It's a Retail curfew. Ohio governor orders 3-week retail curfew to slow virus


Stay at home or place of residence. All individuals residing within the State of Ohio are ordered to stay at a place of residence during the hours of 10:00 p.m. until 5:00 a.m. except as otherwise expressly permitted in this Order. For purposes of this Order, residences include single family homes, apartments, condominiums, dormitory living units, hotels, motels, shared rental units, and shelters. This Order applies to students at colleges, technical colleges or schools and other institutions of higher learning or job training while at their school residence or returned to the permanent residence of their parent or guardian. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

ErieRider said:


> Stay at home or place of residence. All individuals residing within the State of Ohio are ordered to stay at a place of residence during the hours of 10:00 p.m. until 5:00 a.m. except as otherwise expressly permitted in this Order. For purposes of this Order, residences include single family homes, apartments, condominiums, dormitory living units, hotels, motels, shared rental units, and shelters. This Order applies to students at colleges, technical colleges or schools and other institutions of higher learning or job training while at their school residence or returned to the permanent residence of their parent or guardian.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm homeless, so I can fish all night !!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I will also continue to fish. Common sense kicks in in this one for me. "Retail curfew".... 
Franklin county also issued an advisory. Urging people to stay home unless working,caretaking,or getting "essential" items,or doing "essential" things.


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

Catching dinner is essential! Fishermen social distance all the time. Try to fish in someone’s pocket, you’ll hear about it! Fish on!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Karl Wolf said:


> Heard the same thing from a friend since we are planning some night fishing while I'm home.
> There is no emergency at hand and I have constitutional rights. I WILL NOT COMPLY!


I’m going to say something to all you non believers. First I agree the curfew wont work, that being said——. This **** is REAL. Don’t under any conditions think it’s not. I consider myself healthy and in good health, but it hit me and yes I had it, as did my wife. I was in bed sick for 6 days, lost 20 lbs. in 8 days. And took another week to start eating again. Mine was minor!
my wife started going down hill and was hospitalized for 5 days in IC. I am very lucky I still have her. The Doctors here in Columbus says we were lucky. She in in great health and we did every we could to not catch it.. but we did.open your eyes and take this **** serious. It will kill you. Say what you want to me I have thick skin and you can’t scare me, but don’t ever tell me it isn’t serious. Do that and you are a total dumb ass period.
I was one of the guys that started this web site and am very well know by many. They will tell you I don’t bullshit anyone.I’m not a young guy who thinks I’m bullet proof.I was a fire fighter and medic for over 28 years herein Columbus and saw things you will never see,I have never seen anything as bad as this. 
if you never ever take anything else serious please take this virus serious. This is not a joke, you can catch it no matter who you are or think you are. I want you all to live long lives and enjoy the outdoors for years, take this as not serious, you will never live to do that.


----------



## ClevSteamer (Jul 27, 2008)

stampman60 said:


> time for Dewine to go. curfew 10 to 6 is when 90% are home. what an idiot


Yea no ****.... it’s the 10% spreading it moron


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ClevSteamer said:


> Yea no ****.... it’s the 10% spreading it moron


Do you actually know this mans intelligence level or does it just make you feel like a man calling a stranger names in the internet?

Also if you feel that guys outside,separated apart from strangers casting on the open shore at night is going to spread a virus,you may want to do a little more research about how viruses are spread.

Everyone has different opinions and it's great to express them but name calling is always unacceptable.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

DaleM said:


> I’m going to say something to all you non believers. First I agree the curfew wont work, that being said——. This **** is REAL. Don’t under any conditions think it’s not. I consider myself healthy and in good health, but it hit me and yes I had it, as did my wife. I was in bed sick for 6 days, lost 20 lbs. in 8 days. And took another week to start eating again. Mine was minor!
> my wife started going down hill and was hospitalized for 5 days in IC. I am very lucky I still have her. The Doctors here in Columbus says we were lucky. She in in great health and we did every we could to not catch it.. but we did.open your eyes and take this **** serious. It will kill you. Say what you want to me I have thick skin and you can’t scare me, but don’t ever tell me it isn’t serious. Do that and you are a total dumb ass period.
> I was one of the guys that started this web site and am very well know by many. They will tell you I don’t bullshit anyone.I’m not a young guy who thinks I’m bullet proof.I was a fire fighter and medic for over 28 years herein Columbus and saw things you will never see,I have never seen anything as bad as this.
> if you never ever take anything else serious please take this virus serious. This is not a joke, you can catch it no matter who you are or think you are. I want you all to live long lives and enjoy the outdoors for years, take this as not serious, you will never live to do that.


Glad you and your loved ones survived.

Who's a non believer that this virus can be deadly? Not anyone I know.
I already had it early on also,felt sick for a few days with slight breathing issues that I've never felt before in my life.

That being said, I took this virus way more seriously than most at first and was well prepared for a complete disaster but after the facts have come out I cannot live my life in fear.
Glad you all survived as 99.8% also have a completely full recovery with no after effects.

If this was actually a virus that was going to devastate like other plagues have, I'd be hiding somewhere away from everyone and living off my supplies but thankfully its not.

I myself as most,completely adhere to mask wearing (I actually use the real 95 masks) and social distance as much as possible when in public enclosed areas.
But when crazy regulations are put in force that inhibit my freedoms and liberties in a way that doesn't even effect the spread of this virus at all.. well..... I draw the line there and say NO,THIS IS AMERICA!


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Ain’t non of us getting out of here alive.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

K gonefishin said:


> Relax guys, it's voluntary and won't be enforced.


It's being enforced.


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

Karl Wolf said:


> Heard the same thing from a friend since we are planning some night fishing while I'm home.
> There is no emergency at hand and I have constitutional rights. I WILL NOT COMPLY!


Agreed!!!


----------



## dfuftrall (May 6, 2017)

AtticaFish said:


> Easy guys..... it is not about "complying" or some 3rd world crack down limiting our rights. If you are not going to be out at a packed bar or 300 guest wedding until midnight we will all be fine. It is about common sense and avoiding contact with large groups of people. Hopefully everyone can take a deep breath and see it for what it is. Again, curfew is the WRONG word.


The point is there shouldn’t be any restrictions as we are a free society


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Karl Wolf said:


> Do you actually know this mans intelligence level or does it just make you feel like a man calling a stranger names in the internet?
> 
> Also if you feel that guys outside,separated apart from strangers casting on the open shore at night is going to spread a virus,you may want to do a little more research about how viruses are spread.
> 
> Everyone has different opinions and it's great to express them but name calling is always unacceptable.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

Why is this thread being allowed to continue? It's way past the original question.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

MadDad said:


> Why is this thread being allowed to continue? It's way past the original question.


Because its informative.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I’m interested in learning if anyone actually gets cited, or even verbally reprimanded for this.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I’m interested in learning if anyone actually gets cited, or even verbally reprimanded for this.


Spankings for everyone!

They kicked everyone out of fairport up there night fishing.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

lakeside parking near the pier is shut down


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

ClevSteamer said:


> Yea no ****.... it’s the 10% spreading it moron





Karl Wolf said:


> Do you actually know *this mans intelligence level* or does it just make you feel like a man* calling a stranger names in the internet?*
> 
> Also if you feel that guys outside,separated apart from strangers casting on the open shore at night is going to spread a virus,you may want to do a little more research about how viruses are spread.
> 
> Everyone has* different opinions and it's great to express them* but _name calling is *always unacceptable*_.


Yeah ClevSteamer, do as Karl says...................but, from a reply of _his own_, on one of _his (now locked) threads_, shows below, not as Karl actually does. I've bolded portions of his reply to hopefully point out the hypocrisy. 


> LEfriend said:
> Wow. Lot of crazies and gullibles posting on this one. Real news is fake but whacko fringe news is real? Yea, right. Mainstream news serves me well, but to each his own if you want to drink the Koolaid.


Please,no need to come in here* like a jerk*_,_(here, it appears he is calling a stranger names on the internet, which he also adds at the end of his post, is always unacceptable_) _spreading your hate. Speak like a *civilized* (here, it appears he is questioning this persons intelligence level)* man *or bugger off.

It's ok to watch what you want as long as you understand the bias coming from that source.

*Enjoy *_your "mainstream"_* and pathetic attitude.*(here, it appears he is contradicting himself saying it is NOT great to express a difference of opinion)


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

1. Stop being like fake news and add full context and not just snippets to serve your purpose.
2. This guy only comes out of the woodwork and posts to harass me and contributes absolutely nothing to this group.
3. I am not a perfect man and I do make mistakes myself and often apologize when I do make mistakes.
4. I messaged you about all of your hate and harassment and I believed we came to an agreement.
5. Why does it show my stuff and the stuff of people I've blocked on here? That feature does not work so well.
6. Wishing you the best and hope you find a way to let it go.

7. I'm going fishing at attwood now.


----------

